# Children with food allergies and school



## irenemcl (Jan 23, 2010)

HI,
we are in the final stages of moving to Spain- we leave NZ next week and plan to be in Spain in June(stopover with family in Ireland first). Just wondered if anyone has any information about how spanish schools deal with children with food allergies? We plan to send our 6 year old to a local school- she is allergic to dairy and peanuts. We are learning spanish and we will of course make sure that we get someone into the school before hand to translate for us but would appreciate it if anyone has had any experience with this issue?

Many Thanks
Irene


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

irenemcl said:


> HI,
> we are in the final stages of moving to Spain- we leave NZ next week and plan to be in Spain in June(stopover with family in Ireland first). Just wondered if anyone has any information about how spanish schools deal with children with food allergies? We plan to send our 6 year old to a local school- she is allergic to dairy and peanuts. We are learning spanish and we will of course make sure that we get someone into the school before hand to translate for us but would appreciate it if anyone has had any experience with this issue?
> 
> Many Thanks
> Irene


Hi Irene,

I don't know where you're headed - and of course you'll have to check with the school itself, so I can only speak for the school my children attend here. Are you therefore planning on sending your child to a state school and for her to stay for lunch? In my son's class there is a child who has major allergy problems - the school was made aware of it and of course he had medical records to back it up. The canteen just caters for his specific diet, basically - making sure that he's not eating what he shouldn't, although he's really clued up himself by now on what he can and can't have, so there are no mistakes. If there are any other reasons why a child cannot eat a particular item of food, then speak to them - in some cases they can be a bit strict and ask for a medical certificate, but that's not always necessary - my daughter cannot eat "flan" (like a creme caramel) as it makes her vomit and my sons don't eat bananas for the same reason!! We just spoke to the school about it, sent in a note (didn't bother with the certificate as that would have entailed allergy testing which to be honest, wasn't worth the admin hassle) so they just give them something else for dessert instead if there's an alternative going. But as it was only a dessert item, instead of a main course, the kids aren't that bothered and neither are we. Also, during the breaktimes in primary here, the children are given a lacteo (this could be either a milkshake or yoghurt type drink) so if that is given out in the school your daughter attends, just make sure you speak to whoever hands them out. 

HTH. Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

irenemcl said:


> HI,
> we are in the final stages of moving to Spain- we leave NZ next week and plan to be in Spain in June(stopover with family in Ireland first). Just wondered if anyone has any information about how spanish schools deal with children with food allergies? We plan to send our 6 year old to a local school- she is allergic to dairy and peanuts. We are learning spanish and we will of course make sure that we get someone into the school before hand to translate for us but would appreciate it if anyone has had any experience with this issue?
> 
> Many Thanks
> Irene


In my experience, the spanish schools that my daughter has attended dont do school lunches as such, altho there is a snack bar type place. Schools (in my area anyway) tend to finish at 2ish and the thinking is that kids have their lunch when they get home. So as long as daughter knows she cant have dairy, that shouldnt be a problem. The nut thing very much depends on how bad her allergy is. I have a friend in the UK who's son has a nut allergy which is so bad that even he cant even walk down the peanut Aisle in a supermarket. If your daughter is like that, then I guess the school would be obliged to send a letter out to all parents advising them that nuts are not to be brought into school. 

Other than that, I guess you'll have to provide her a packed lunch/snack everyday!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> In my experience, the spanish schools that my daughter has attended dont do school lunches as such, altho there is a snack bar type place. Schools (in my area anyway) tend to finish at 2ish and the thinking is that kids have their lunch when they get home. So as long as daughter knows she cant have dairy, that shouldnt be a problem. The nut thing very much depends on how bad her allergy is. I have a friend in the UK who's son has a nut allergy which is so bad that even he cant even walk down the peanut Aisle in a supermarket. If your daughter is like that, then I guess the school would be obliged to send a letter out to all parents advising them that nuts are not to be brought into school.
> 
> Other than that, I guess you'll have to provide her a packed lunch/snack everyday!
> 
> Jo xxx


is that all schools in your area jojo - or just secondary?

around here the secondary schools do 8-2 & there's a canteen (they only get about 30 mins berak in aany case), but primary schools get a 3 course meal at lunchtime


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> is that all schools in your area jojo - or just secondary?
> 
> around here the secondary schools do 8-2 & there's a canteen (they only get about 30 mins berak in aany case), but primary schools get a 3 course meal at lunchtime


Seems to be. Rubys primary school finished at 1.45, although there was an afterschool/homework club thing (for working parents) and they did provide food for those pupils I think?? Most primaries in the area seemed to have roughly the same finishing times. The school she's at now finishes at 2.30 - altho theres a snack bar available

Jo xxx


----------



## irenemcl (Jan 23, 2010)

Tallulah said:


> Hi Irene,
> 
> I don't know where you're headed - and of course you'll have to check with the school itself, so I can only speak for the school my children attend here. Are you therefore planning on sending your child to a state school and for her to stay for lunch? In my son's class there is a child who has major allergy problems - the school was made aware of it and of course he had medical records to back it up. The canteen just caters for his specific diet, basically - making sure that he's not eating what he shouldn't, although he's really clued up himself by now on what he can and can't have, so there are no mistakes. If there are any other reasons why a child cannot eat a particular item of food, then speak to them - in some cases they can be a bit strict and ask for a medical certificate, but that's not always necessary - my daughter cannot eat "flan" (like a creme caramel) as it makes her vomit and my sons don't eat bananas for the same reason!! We just spoke to the school about it, sent in a note (didn't bother with the certificate as that would have entailed allergy testing which to be honest, wasn't worth the admin hassle) so they just give them something else for dessert instead if there's an alternative going. But as it was only a dessert item, instead of a main course, the kids aren't that bothered and neither are we. Also, during the breaktimes in primary here, the children are given a lacteo (this could be either a milkshake or yoghurt type drink) so if that is given out in the school your daughter attends, just make sure you speak to whoever hands them out.
> 
> HTH. Tallulah.x


Thanks for that- we are heading to Alicante. Do you think its worth bringing a doctors letter from here which I can get translated for the school? She has an "Epipen" which we have never had to use fortunately but the teachers here are all trained in "first aid" for allergy sufferers. Just wondering if the schools there have a "First aider" on staff usuallY?


----------



## irenemcl (Jan 23, 2010)

jojo said:


> In my experience, the spanish schools that my daughter has attended dont do school lunches as such, altho there is a snack bar type place. Schools (in my area anyway) tend to finish at 2ish and the thinking is that kids have their lunch when they get home. So as long as daughter knows she cant have dairy, that shouldnt be a problem. The nut thing very much depends on how bad her allergy is. I have a friend in the UK who's son has a nut allergy which is so bad that even he cant even walk down the peanut Aisle in a supermarket. If your daughter is like that, then I guess the school would be obliged to send a letter out to all parents advising them that nuts are not to be brought into school.
> 
> Other than that, I guess you'll have to provide her a packed lunch/snack everyday!
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks for that Jo- thats what I do at the moment- she has her own lunch every day. The big problem is when they give out food at school or someone brings in a cake or something. I just asked Tallulah if its worth me bringing a medical certificate from here and having it translated ?What do you think?Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

irenemcl said:


> Thanks for that Jo- thats what I do at the moment- she has her own lunch every day. The big problem is when they give out food at school or someone brings in a cake or something. I just asked Tallulah if its worth me bringing a medical certificate from here and having it translated ?What do you think?Thanks



I cant do any harm. It would certainly stress the severity of the problem

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

irenemcl said:


> Thanks for that- we are heading to Alicante. Do you think its worth bringing a doctors letter from here which I can get translated for the school? She has an "Epipen" which we have never had to use fortunately but the teachers here are all trained in "first aid" for allergy sufferers. Just wondering if the schools there have a "First aider" on staff usuallY?


Definitely bring that docs letter with you. There will always be a list with the secretaria for those children with specific medical requirements/emergency treatments etc. Usually secretaria/ordinadora or even the teacher will help with the epipen if required - check with your school as all will need to be made aware.

Tallulah.x


----------

